# DIY amp kits



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

check out the clean(1st clip) tone of the gilmour 1/2 watt evilGuitar: 

I may be ordering one for the beedroom :rockon2: 

http://www.guytronix.com/pages/5/index.htm


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the Ardmore. It's great. Rich is an awesome guy.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

> Excellent for Recording, Bedroom or *Prison* Use


I wonder what made him think of putting that in...


----------

